# Am i safe in Cairo???



## coolcat (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,
I know this might sound silly but I am wondering about the safety here now?
I have only been here 6 weeks and I felt fine at first, But the past week every one I speak to are saying to be carfeul here and that it is not safe as there is no police? (Egyptian have said it too )
I volunteer at an animal shelter and would love to continue going but I am worried about going there if I am not safe?
I usually feel safe although I don't go out alone, apart from stares and a few strange smirks from younger kids (boys) I have not had any problems,
I am worried now as my partner had even been told from some of his Egyptian collegues that certain places are not safe so I just do not know what to think, any advice greatly appreciated,
Thanks in advance.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

The short answer is nobody seems very sure. My personal assessment is as follows:

There is undoubtedly an increased level of opportunist crime. I have seen several credible reports of bag snatchings and the like. At least one of these involved an expat. There is also a suggestion that migrant workers (maids etc.) are a particular target, perhaps because they are likely to be illegal immigrants and therefore unlikely to report crime to the police.

Egyptians seem particularly unsettled by increases in crime, real or perceived. I am not clear to what extent that is because they have a better idea of what's actually going on than we do (which of course they do) and to what extent it's because they're 'spooked' by crime which was previously largely unknown / unreported. Many of the silly stories / warnings circulating do seem to suggest a fair degree of the latter. Most expats I speak to seem to rate it on a 'mild concern' (albeit increased concern) level.

Egyptians to me seem generally honest and decent people. Like anywhere else, I'm sure there are a few wrong-uns, but standards of public conduct seem higher than (say) in the UK and despite the degradation in police presence here, policing still seems more effective than that which I'm now accustomed to (or rater unaccustomed to) in the UK. I would expect that if you do encounter any difficulty in a public place, the chances of helpful intervention from other members of the public would be significantly higher than in the UK.

Overall, my feeling is . . . . take more care than before, but this still seems a relatively safe city, and certainly less dangerous than (say) London. I still regularly walk / cycle through low-income areas of the city, which I would be exceedingly wary of doing in any major UK city.

I'd be interested in others' views.

Oh, and I should declare that I'm a bloke and therefore have little or no barometer for the staring / pestering issues specific to foreign women (though for the record I don't view them lightly).


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

I echo Poledancer's summation - be aware of what is going on - ALL around you.
As our colonial military cousins might say - Watch your six......


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> The short answer is nobody seems very sure. My personal assessment is as follows:
> 
> There is undoubtedly an increased level of opportunist crime. I have seen several credible reports of bag snatchings and the like. At least one of these involved an expat. There is also a suggestion that migrant workers (maids etc.) are a particular target, perhaps because they are likely to be illegal immigrants and therefore unlikely to report crime to the police.
> 
> ...


I kind of agree with PD well balanced view. 

By far I'd say that the biggest danger in Cairo is being involved in a traffic accident, or any other act of negligence by the locals, such a trying to balance a large flower pot on the 5th floor balcony rail whilst you are walking down the street and the pot falls millimeters away from your head and the such. 

If you can survive the locals mindlessnes, then you have the sexual harrasment to bear in mind. In my case it's just stares and cat calls, which I've grown used to and odn't even notice anymore... but some women really suffer from more intrusive forms of abuse. 

I don't go out at night time. 

There have been reports in the local papers about coptict women and children being snatched and disapeared in Maadi and other areas of cairo at day light. 

The embassy wrote us the other day, there have been reports of expats being victims of theft (from passing motorbike, the latest one) 
Hummm, I'd say, follow your embassy advice with regards to taking care in crowded places 

Of course, a little theft in the shops, like ripping you off and shortchanging you is very common. 

By the way, I no longer use Saudi Market in Maadi. Ever since the got a lady cashier, she has tried to shortchange me on three occasions, I used to be a regular, they never did that before in the three years i have lived here. I vowed I wouldn't come back.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> intrusive forms of abuse.
> 
> I don't go out at night time.
> 
> .


I feel sorry for you expat ladies.
It must be a nightmare living in this place from what you tell us.
Is it really worth it?


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> By far I'd say that the biggest danger in Cairo is being involved in a traffic accident,


Indeed. Any objective risk assessment would place the (beyond awful) driving standards here way above any other risk factor.

Sorry Egyptians. I don't mean to be rude, but this fine country does not top the world road death rate statistics for nothing (Well, almost tops. I think you were pipped at the post by the Cook Islands).


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I love living here sometimes. I hate it sometimes. But I tend to love it most of the time, regardless of how much I complain. 

The best thing about here is the precius worhtless time I get to spend with my children. In europe no way we would be able to survive on one income, I would be working my butt off and paying taxes, if I am lucky to find a job, that is...
Here, don't see my husband much cos he always work and we don't have the luxurious lifestyle of most expats, but I get to raise my children and save money. 
ANd I go out at night during the summer months when I go back to my mothers


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> I feel sorry for you expat ladies.
> It must be a nightmare living in this place from what you tell us.
> Is it really worth it?


I think I said it before:

There are many reasons why I don't like Egypt and many reasons why I have to live here, for now. Whether is worth it or not is irrelevant.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> By the way, I no longer use Saudi Market in Maadi. Ever since the got a lady cashier, she has tried to shortchange me on three occasions, I used to be a regular, they never did that before in the three years i have lived here. I vowed I wouldn't come back.


I'm glad you enjoy it here. I share your views on living here. It has certainly become more expensive than 10 years ago but i don't really have to work if i don't want to also I was fed up with paying high rate taxes to support other people that had no intention of working ever. Also the sun plays a part.

I must say tough that if i was a woman i would not be able to stand the harassment.


----------



## eynas (Jul 11, 2009)

while I'm originally Egyptian and therefore have an advantage, I don't look very egyptian. It took awhile to deal with the cat calls and staring on the streets when I first came to egypt. My best advice is to give an angry stare back in those cases or ignore completely. If anyone tries to get physical, shove them away and yell, most often you'll find other people will come to help.

These days its less safe than usual. But given that the norm is much safer than other countries, you have little to worry about. Just dont walk around in the evening alone in dark roads; and even during the daytime, keep your eyes open to people walking or riding by you. But you really don't have to stay home completely. Just be cautious.

And yes, the probability that you get hit by a passing vehicle is much greater than anything else.


----------



## Ladylav (Mar 21, 2011)

I think everyone is pretty much right on, but especially Eynas. I look very 'non-Egyptian' and the men can be super annoying. I have no problem giving a dude the 'stink eye' if I think he's being rude, or telling him to ****-off.  I'm through being nice. I did the same in the states, so whatevs.

As far as safety goes, girl, even during the middle of the revolution I still felt safer here than some parts of Brooklyn, NY. They can try to scare me all they want. If I can offer any advice, I would say when you walk around alone or otherwise, don't look all scared. You will look more like a target if you cower. Hold your head up high and walk with intention. Someone is more likely to mess with folks that look like an easy target. 

If you look like you'll give someone hell, they'll look for someone else. I live in the downtown area, and have gone anywhere at night up until the curfew by myself. Someone wants to mess with me? They can say hello to my little friend....pepper spray 

Obviously, try not to go down dark streets, and if someone starts messing with you, get loud. Egyptians, will definitely want to know whats going on outside if they hear a woman screaming, and will most likely help you.


----------



## coolcat (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for all your responses guys, that helps a lot!! I'm travelling back home to tomorrow and worried about how I'm going to feel when it's time to come back,! I don't really hAve an option to live here or not as the other half is here for 18 months and my home is already rented out so I guess that adds to the trapped feeling I get here, I want to continue at the animal shelter which is kind of on a back street in Sakkara I just hate not feeling safe when I leave, being there is the only time I feel happy really here, I haven't really made friends as I have been rather home sick I guess that's the culture shock, therefore have not been rather sociable, I hope I settle here soon or its going to be a long 18 months!!


----------



## Ladylav (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you mean ESMA? That's cool that you're volunteering there! Great folks!:clap2:

If you are looking for some female friends to pal around with, there is a Meetup Group you can join too!

The Cairo Queens: Women's Culture and Language Exchange! (Cairo) - Meetup

It's hard the first year...still working through mine, but a new experience is so valuable and there is so much to learn here.


----------

